# Dauphin Island Next Week!!!



## sharky300 (Jun 13, 2011)

Well, it's finally here. Headed to Dauphin Island Saturday!!! I have been lurking around here for a couple of months now and have learned a TON!!! Thanks to all of you for taking the time to answer all of these questions. 

I was wondering if there are any last minute tips, in relation to where I am going to be, and the time of year. 

I do not have a species in mind, anything I can catch for fun, and hopefull fill the belly!!! I am planning on going with medium tackle, fishing with live shrimp and possibly sand fleas (if I can dig em up!!) - 20lb mono - 1-2 oz pyramid weight on the bottom with a 24" liter off of that, # 3 circle hooks

Ya'll see anything I should change/add- 

Thanks!!!

Jason


----------

